
Anti-Interdiction Update: Six Month Retrospective - jseliger
https://puri.sm/posts/anti-interdiction-update-six-month-retrospective/
======
blaser-waffle
Interesting offering, but truly needed?

I can get a generic laptop at Best Buy with a reasonable assumption that no
one is tampering with it enough to bury OS or firmware hacks. And if you're
that paranoid, generic COTS might be an option. I might be missing something,
though -- what is the use-case here?

Also, nail polish is a good low-tech solution but now I need to clean glittery
stuff of my work laptop. The NSA can find nail polish, too.

Nevertheless, glad to see Purism is still going hard at it.

~~~
crusty
Yes, you can go to any random store that has a Dell laptop you want or
whatever and be reasonably confident that it hasn't been tempted with between
the factory and your purchase, if that's the specific that you are concerned
about. However, if you want a one of Purism's laptops, you can't just go out
to any big box store and grab one; there's really just this one purchase of
option - shipped by post, and if you are worried about interdiction, it's a
pretty risky one you would be reliant to opt for. So Purism is providing an
option that mitigates that risk, allowing them to capture a market segment
that naturally aligns with their product offering but would likely pass on
them without this risk mitigation process.

